# Old Normal Looking New Again



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Report*

We're seeing little affects from the freeze that hit local Wintering fish here on the mid-coast. Fish boxes coming in this Spring have been stunning as always. We're working the backwater flats, lakes, bayous, and marshes or upper and lower bays and it's looking strong. Proof is in the ice chest and there hasn't been any room for vague ambiguities or hem hawing around. It's been hammer-time and solid limits of Redfish and Black Drum are working their way to cleaning tables daily. 

Trout fishing is in prime time at the moment for wade fishing anglers and live shrimp will shortly put them in reach of boat fishing anglers with some stability in wind levels. With turbid water and big winds associated with this time of year, it can seem like Trout are just a no show but that's not the case, we just can't get to them at present. 

*Corporate Covid Recovery*

Corporate folks took a beating with heavy restrictions handed down by home offices on the number of folks allowed to gather for employee, client, or other appreciation events. We're seeing this loosen up and the corporate groups are steadily returning to "old normal". We just hosted an event for Boise Cascade Lumber and guests and they were much overdue for some R & R. This is going to be the case for lots of folks coming out of the malaise of Covid. Looking for that close-in and affordable staycation with fresh air and great people, they won't have to look any farther than right here in their backyard.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com













































*


----------

